# konig wheels



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Okay I am looking at getting a new set of wheels. I have 1 maybe 2 bent wheels currently. Iam looking at 16s or 17s. Where I live there is alot of potholes wich are known to bend a wheel or two. I have enkei wheels right now. Are konig wheels strong ?, made very well. I am looking at the knoig incident. It is a tire.com exclusive according to the konig wheels site. I found them a couple other places but are priced more here is a link.http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...rcz=84067&rc=UTSINT&tpc=KONINC&tp=Car/Minivan. What do you guys think of these wheels. I think the price is good 110 for 16 125 for 17


----------

